# Spurs 1937



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I am preparing a talk for the local History Society.

Does anyone have a photo of the SPURS of 1937. The first RadioTelephone call from HUmber Radio was made 25th October 1937 from the Spurs to Sir Walter J Womersley an MP for Grimsby and the Assistant Postmaster General. 

David
+


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Found a photo of her in war time mode after she was requisitioned in 1939. See 

http://www.navyphotos.co.uk/Armed and ASW trawlers/webpages/spurs_trawler.htm

She pops up on a couple of sites (U Boat net, etc) but described as "Pennant Number FY 168" - I imagine this should be GY 168.

John T


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

There appears to be photos of her and her motor trawler replacement on the Forum on the Spurs (Football Club) website.


----------

